# BOWKER'S POISON CROCK



## glass man (Feb 16, 2012)

This may should be listed under poisons cept it ain't a bottle so...

 I have a "crock" that has a wire handle..no top..has black lettering "Combined insecticide and fungicid s or e?..also other stuff in the middle Bowkler's PYROX registered u.s. pat. off.BOWKER INSECTICIDE CO. BOSTON..BALTIMORE..CINCINNATTI..on the shoulders is embossed"BOWKLER'S and POISON"..no chips  great shape etc. 8 " tall...5 1/2 inches across the bottom...has two holes near the top which  I suppose had something to do with holding the top on.

 Any body know age [looks like it has some decent age...1900 or so?] A value? Will be fer sell as soon as I can find a bit out bout it.

 THANK YALL!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Jamie,

 Treat us with a picture when you have the chance, please.

 Here's one at BuyitNowland. Here's ANOTHER.

"There is also a BOWKERS PYROX / THE ONE BEST SPRAY - BOWKER INSECTICIDE CO. / BOSTON, MASS printed in black on 9" stoneware crock with wire handle which usually sell for more.  I found one listed for $95." From Digger Odell.

 I think you're right on the button date-wise.





From.


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 16, 2012)

Can you tell us what size the jar is? Value is $75-125 for the stoneware version. This is based on Redbook of Fruit Jars #10 (this is number 490-2 if you want to confirm). Always liked those and wanted one... Let me know when you are willing to part with it. Closure for the jar accounts for 20-40% of the value. You say it has no closure or lid, so figure a bit less that.


----------



## MichaelFla (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah... ignore my question about the jar size. It didn't click when I wrote that that you had said it was stoneware. Jar comes in various sizes in glass, which is why I was asking.


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Jamie,
> 
> ...


 


 Mine is just like the  ebites "buy it now" one minus chip on the bottom  or crack near the top like that one.THANK YALL!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Jamie,

 Does yours have "POISON" across the shoulder? I'm thinking it would qualify as a Poison, if so. I don't know the Kuhn number, and Stephen / Poison-Us is having computer problems.

 It's a cool jar that crosses collections, and you can already see, creates interest.


----------



## glass man (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep poison is emboldly embossed on the shoulder...Will try to get a pic. on this week end.THANK YOU SURF MAN!JAMIE


----------

